# CFD Providers



## Rogue Trading (18 January 2009)

Hi,
Anyone know how many clients IG Markets have?
Anyone know how many clients GFT have?

Anyone use GFT to trade the Aussie 200 if so how much margin for 5 cfd's?
Anyone swapped from IG Markets to GFT? If so how do you find GFT?
I am thinking of swaping from IG because they keep putting the margin up on the aussie 200.

Thanks.
Rogue Trading


----------



## cwliew (31 January 2009)

I am thinking of changing to gft. I just opened an account with them for the pure fact that they accept funding via amex. I can't find any other CFD providers that allow amex funding. 
The downside is that they don't allow you to withdraw back into your bank account unless its outside of 60 days from your initial deposit which sucks


----------



## cogs (31 January 2009)

Do your homework with GFT. They are on a marketing push and their boast to date is their software, which is actually quite good.

I personally won't touch them as they are market makers and do not have direct market access also cannot provide volume detail.

On the positive side their margins are very competitive allowing access to markets not accessable with other CFD companies.


----------



## awg (31 January 2009)

Rogue Trading said:


> Hi,
> Anyone know how many clients IG Markets have?
> Anyone know how many clients GFT have?
> 
> ...






cwliew said:


> I am thinking of changing to gft. I just opened an account with them for the pure fact that they accept funding via amex. I can't find any other CFD providers that allow amex funding.
> The downside is that they don't allow you to withdraw back into your bank account unless its outside of 60 days from your initial deposit which sucks





re gft

you can draw most of your balance back straight away, just need to upfront the $3700 odd too start.

margin varies according to instrument traded.

Aussie 200 has a 2 point spread most of the day session.
night session way wider.

they wont say how many customers they have, I do believe they have lots of fairly inactive customers.

great salesman, technical dudes cant get u off the phone quick enough


----------



## skc (2 February 2009)

cwliew said:


> I am thinking of changing to gft. I just opened an account with them for the pure fact that they accept *funding via amex*. I can't find any other CFD providers that allow amex funding.
> The downside is that they don't allow you to withdraw back into your bank account unless its outside of 60 days from your initial deposit which sucks




Is this right with Amex? What do they charge in terms of fees? Is there a daily limit? I will start an account just to get the rewards points. Anyone else done that?

IG accepts up to $2000 in any 24 hour period, but my bank charges a fee because the payment account is UK based on something like that.


----------

